#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  auto-lift

## flurk

Voor de voorstelling van een nieuwe wagen zijn we op zoek naar een liftsysteem om een wagen op te tillen zodat hij als het ware uit het podium opstijgt.We vinden maar geen oplossing.Iemand een idee?
Westvlaanderen/Belgie

----------


## Husss

> Voor de voorstelling van een nieuwe wagen zijn we op zoek naar een liftsysteem om een wagen op te tillen zodat hij als het ware uit het podium opstijgt.We vinden maar geen oplossing.Iemand een idee?
> Westvlaanderen/Belgie



@flurk
Misschien een verrijdbare schaarlift? weet niet of ze er in deze categorie zijn. Heb het wel eens gezien dat een auto werd gerigged in een trusskooi.
Was geen standaard truss en met elektro takels.

----------


## s142918

http://www.stakebrand.nl/content/fil...talog-2006.pdf

----------


## beyma

Hydraulische schaartafels zou kunnen, het probleem echter met hydrauliek is dat je eigenlijk zonder -dure- electronica nerver nooit synchroom omhoog en omlaag kan gaan als je meer dan één tafel gebruikt....

Want in de ene tafel is de olie nét even dunner dan in de andere, en dus zakt of daalt deze sneller, en dat wil je niet he ?! 

Je zou kunnen kijken of je tweedehands een garage "brug" kan kopen, die heb je ook zonder kolommen aan de zijkanten, en dat is denk ik precies wat je nodig hebt!


[edit]

Die spiralift is dus dé oplossing voor het probleem van wat ik zojuist aangaf  :Big Grin:

----------


## flurk

Eigenlijk hadden we meer gedacht vaan het systeem wat gebruikt wordt in garages.Alleen wordt dit enkel verkocht.

Weet iemand waar dit kan gehuurd worden.Liefst in Belgie

----------


## beyma

Je wilt dus toch gaan voor schaartafel(s) ?!  

Probeer er dan één grote te krijgen, want met vier kleine (1x2 meter) krijg je dus de problemen die ik in mijn eerste reply al beschreef !!!!!

----------


## Upgrading your system

poe., en dan gaan huren.. geloof nooit dat dit je gaat lukken, heb ze alleen nog in de verkoop gezien..

heeft bv. stageco geen oplossing hiervoor??

----------


## soundcheckfrits

Meende dat spijkerman podia's die dingen hadden,  (weet het absoluut niet zeker)  kan het ookniet vinden op hun site..
Heb ooit keer klus gehad,dat ze een dj-booth hadden gemaakt met 2 van die liften

----------


## jadjong

Bel Purple eens, die hadden voor de tour van Di-rect een drumriser die +/- 2 meter kon stijgen. Ik heb alleen geen idee van de draagkracht van zo'n bouwsel.

----------


## moderator

Zal wel aan mij liggen, maar als ik de vraag zo lees dan denk ik direct: ff stageco bellen!

----------


## rinus bakker

Er zijn inmiddels genoeg bedrijven genoemd..
en mijn conclusie is dus dat er niet al te serieus naar gezocht is.
En dan vind je natuurlijk ook geen oplossing.

.... Makkelijk he zo'n forum.

----------


## flurk

"Makkelijk he zo'n forum".
We zijn reeds 2 weken met 2 personen aan het zoeken.De enige oplossing tot nog toe was inderdaard Stageco.Alleen kost dit een slordige 8000.
Waarvoor dient het forum eigenlijk als je dit soort vragen niet meer kan stellen??

----------


## Klankbeeld

Ik weet dat ze bij de firma Globe Show Center een 3 tal van deze liftjes hebben.
Wat de prijs juist is weet ik niet, maar denk wel goedkoper dan bij stageco.

----------


## ralph

> Waarvoor dient het forum eigenlijk als je dit soort vragen niet meer kan stellen??



Je mag ze wel stellen, maar vermeld er dan ook even bij dat je zoekt naar een oplossing binnen een bepaald budget en welke mogeljikheden je al onderzocht hebt en om welke moverende redenen ze zijn afgevallen of nog in de koelkast staan...

Het forum is niet de juiste plaats voor het vinden van de meest scherpe aanbieding, sterker nog, gebruikers onder elkaar zou het sieren als ze de handel naar een lager plan lieten gaan. Dat ze dat doen blijkt ook wel uit de reacties die je krijgt, anders was de reactie louter en alleen geweest: bij mij kan je ze huren, kost je zoveel...

in je openingsbericht stel je dat je maar geen oplossing kunt vinden, mag ik dit vertalen: je kunt maar geen budget vinden!

----------


## DidierB

Bij Allstage hebben ze ook zulke systemen, even daarheen bellen?

(Maar ja, Allstage is nu ook van Stageco geworden, dus of het verschil uitmaakt van naar hen te bellen als je Stageco reeds geprobeerd hebt weet ik niet...)


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## Gast1401081

> "Makkelijk he zo'n forum".
> We zijn reeds 2 weken met 2 personen aan het zoeken.De enige oplossing tot nog toe was inderdaard Stageco.Alleen kost dit een slordige 8000.
> Waarvoor dient het forum eigenlijk als je dit soort vragen niet meer kan stellen??




Ik bouw je zo'n ding in 2 weken. Enne, de kosten? weet je welk budget de automobielbranche heeft voor dit soort feestjes?? reken eens 10% van iedere verkochte auto voor reclame en promotie? die schrikken echt niet van die 8000 euri.
Enne, 2 weklen met 2 man zoeken, = 4 weken , is een maandloon, + overhead = ook al 3000 euro.

DAPmentaliteit in de beurzenbranche...

----------


## som

dat soort schaarliften bestaat ook in de maten die jij zoekt,
ik heb 3 maand geleden nog 1 in de gewoonboot gebouwd,
zoeken dus.

----------


## beyma

Idd, een paar jaar geleden hadden wij voor de staatsloterij show zelfs vier van dat soort liften (2,5 x 5 meter/ 5 ton) 
Deze werden gebruikt voor het 'autospel' , geen idee waar deze nu zijn gebleven eigenlijk, zal het eens navragen.....

----------


## Wautah

Er is zat te vinden over dit onderwerp.

Kijk maar eens in de tegewoordige theater/musical wereld wat daar allemaal wel niet kan worden gedaan met geautomatiseerde systemen.

(heb er zelf aan een paar meegedaan dus ja...)

Bedrijven die in het theater lift oplossingen hebben zijn o.a. Stageco, stakebrand, STS (silicon Theatre Scenery)

Groetjes 

Wouter

----------


## Mathijs

Ben het geheel met de moderator eens.
Die jongens zijn gewend op podia te bouwen met een lift er in.
Bijna elk poduim wat bijvoorbeeld in Ahoi staat zit wel een lift in.

----------


## JA Erkelens

Liquidx heeft een aantal heftafels waar een drumriser en autoliften van gemaakt kan worden

----------

